# Hedgie Name?



## Maia0505 (Mar 5, 2017)

:lol: Ok, so this is very off-topic, but what should I name my hedgie? Ozzy, Dixie, or Pixie?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

What's the gender? Pixie is cute for a girl. Ozzy is cute for a boy.


----------



## Maia0505 (Mar 5, 2017)

It's a girl. Thank you! (they are both super adorable!) :lol:


----------



## Anek (Dec 19, 2016)

Pixie


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

pixie !


----------



## Hedgielover2k17 (Mar 14, 2017)

They're all really nice names. Pixie would be really good for a girl hedgehog.


----------



## MusicalHedgie921 (Mar 14, 2017)

I like Pixie too, but whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Maia0505 (Mar 5, 2017)

After all of the name suggestions, I'm going with Pixie. Thank you so much guys!


----------

